# Dyeing snowboard boots



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fixed the title so people don't think your boots are near death.


----------



## scecho (12 mo ago)

Rit Dye, results will vary though. If you dont have white boots, its gonna be an amalgamation of both colors. It'll be mostly tinted whatever color you dye it, the base color will have a large impact on it though. Like you can't really dye anything thats already black. However, you can definitely dye things black, but the intensity will vary greatly. I'd try it on something similar before you commit. You might get a really dark gold from it if the boots are bright yellow.

I mean shit if you really dont care too you could get printing ink like Nazdar or something and carefully apply it to the parts you want to be black. It will probably never come off and only takes like 30 mins to dry. Would definitely make your boots truly black, finish might look like shit though. And Nazdar ink definitely works in cold climates, I made all the run signs with that specific ink on Lexan for Eldora.


----------



## scott123456 (11 mo ago)

scecho said:


> Rit Dye, results will vary though. If you dont have white boots, its gonna be an amalgamation of both colors. It'll be mostly tinted whatever color you dye it, the base color will have a large impact on it though. Like you can't really dye anything thats already black. However, you can definitely dye things black, but the intensity will vary greatly. I'd try it on something similar before you commit. You might get a really dark gold from it if the boots are bright yellow.
> 
> I mean shit if you really dont care too you could get printing ink like Nazdar or something and carefully apply it to the parts you want to be black. It will probably never come off and only takes like 30 mins to dry. Would definitely make your boots truly black, finish might look like shit though. And Nazdar ink definitely works in cold climates, I made all the run signs with that specific ink on Lexan for Eldora.


Great thanks. Do you know any UK alternatives for Nazdar as from what I can see it's only in US?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

What an interesting idea! My boots are white and I want them black.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Why bother? Your pants end up covering 90% of the boot anyway and no one cares what color your boots are. Dyeing boots seems like a great way to end up with dye on your pants for very minimal aesthetic improvement. 

Oh did I mention absolutely no one cares what color your boots are especially with your pants pulled down/over the boot? 😜


----------



## scott123456 (11 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> Why bother? Your pants end up covering 90% of the boot anyway and no one cares what color your boots are. Dyeing boots seems like a great way to end up with dye on your pants for very minimal aesthetic improvement.
> 
> Oh did I mention absolutely no one cares what color your boots are especially with your pants pulled down/over the boot? 😜


Why would I care how other people see it? 😂 

I just personally don't like yellow and thought it's a good chance for a little project and to learn something new.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Make a sticker..."My dog peed on my boots"

Cover your boots with pink duct tape...or black tape

Or a black sharpie

BUT more importantly...does your dogs bite? That is, do your feet hurt and do these wonderful yellow boots fit?

Just use black leather dye (not black shoe polish)...its rather nasty stuff. It will take a few applications and will still be rather funky and will get all over the place...on your pants, on your car seat etc. And it will take a few months to fully cure. I've dyed leather guitar straps and after years...the finish is still looks a bit funky.


----------



## scecho (12 mo ago)

scott123456 said:


> Great thanks. Do you know any UK alternatives for Nazdar as from what I can see it's only in US?


If you're dead set on using printing ink nazdar is a good choice because it air dries, unlike enamels. Its plastic based iirc. You'll also need their brand of paint thinner to mix it. I dont know the regulations around that in the UK because it DOES have a lot of ether in it. Also, I looked up "Nazdar Ink UK" and found this page, hope its helpful. Its an industrial product haha, so you usually wont be able to buy it in a regular retail store. Other methods would probably be easier and less of a hassle. The consistency of the ink is important, you dont want it too runny or too thick for it to adhere to the boot. Would also have to see if anything in the paint thinner destorys the boot materials, it very well could. you could probably experiment with that though. Good luck! Do post pictures of the process in case anyone else ever wants to do the same thing. Im intersted to see the results. I will say that any clothes I ever got that ink on stayed black, they werent the same material as boots though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I haven't read anything, but why? Your pants cover up most of them anyway... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

